# I want to make one of these



## Cathy8 (Nov 25, 2006)

Anyone seen one of these before? It's a blanket with sleeves.  It probably wouldn't be hard to make one. 

http://www.theslanket.com/


----------



## Cathy8 (Nov 25, 2006)

If anyone is interested, I found a pattern!!

http://64.23.34.164/Sewingroom/images/2 ... nuglet.pdf


----------



## jellyfish (Dec 1, 2006)

Ooh! That looks soooo comfy.


----------



## Panda (Dec 11, 2006)

I think i might make a couple of those as gifts for my neices


----------

